# allroad fog lights



## Remsis (Feb 16, 2011)

I would love to change my stock yellow looking bulbs , to H.I.D looking bulbs in the fog lights to mach the head lights. 
Can anyone suggest a bulb that will work?


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

You can look for Silverstars or something in the like. anyone in the Autoparts stores should be able to tell you exactly the bulb to go in there.


----------

